# Orijen



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I have just ordered a trial bag of Orijen. I want to see if Daisy prefers it over Royal Canin, since she's a little picky with it. 

What are everyone's thoughts on Orijen? And Do your Chis like the taste of it?


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I've never tried it. Well, of course I have never tried it. What I meant was I've never bought it for my DOGS to try. But I can tell you it's a much better food than RC.

ETA: Just checked Dog Food Analysis for you and Orijen scores a 6 (highest score) and RC gets a 1 or 2 depending on which kind. Orijen would be a waaaaay better choice.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

My golden was on it and I like it. The thing about origin is that it is a performance food it's high in protein which is good if your dog burns off a lot of energy in a day if they don't burn it off your dog may become all hyped up


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I had my chis on Orijen for a while, they both loved it. Some feel that it is too high in protein. I ended up switching to Acana before I made the switch to raw(same company, just lower protein). It has more flavor variety than Orijen. I would highly recommend both kibbles.


----------



## Eddie (Oct 21, 2011)

Chica just started on this and is still transitioning but it's definitely one of the better ones from all the research I've done. Only thing I have to say about it so far is that it gives her stinky gas. I may try Arcana as some have suggested next. I think they are made by the same company too which I like.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Royal Canine is pure garbage, absolute rip off. You are definitely better off with Orijen. Just be careful, feed less than usual, it is VERY high in protein. I don`t like to feed Orijen to just any dog, I think it`s best suited for extremely active or working dogs. Acana Pacifica kicks butt, same amazing ingredients, but less protein therefore less gas and less weight gain, and all of my rescues LOVE it, even the picky eaters. It`s pricey yes, but it`s pure goodness, so you feed less of it, yet your pup will be full & thriving. Best of luck!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mooberry said:


> My golden was on it and I like it. The thing about origin is that it is a performance food it's high in protein which is good if your dog burns off a lot of energy in a day if they don't burn it off your dog may become all hyped up



...In my experience the dogs were not necessarily ``hyped up``, but definitely gained weight, SUPER fast! It`s an awesome food for working breeds, just not for your everyday pooch imo.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou for the replies everyone. 
I don't want Daisy to put on weight, she isn't like, majorly active so maybe I should try another food? I'll look at Acana too. 
I just want her to be on a better food than RC that she'll enjoy eating as well.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have used Orijen. Angel absolutely loves it! I agree with the stinky gas! He is currently on Sojo for morning feeding and Fromm Puppy Gold in the evening and mid-day. But when it is gone, he will be on Wellness Core. That what my golden eats, and Angel likes it better than Fromm and has no problem with the larger pieces.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

We've used Orijen & Acana, prefer the Acana, but we currently use & like wellness weight loss  I have a porker. 
Both are great foods! but as others mentioned the Orijen is higher in protein not great for a dog who is very lazy.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Orijen is really A+ food but it's really high protein my dog showed an allergic reaction I needed to change the food.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I switched Teddy to Orijen after Natura (Evo, Innova, Karma) was sold to P&G. He liked it and it's a great quality food, but I felt like the large kibble size was discouraging him from eating kibble throughout the day. I ended up switching him to ZiwiPeak for the chewy kibble and lower protein.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

sakyurek said:


> Orijen is really A+ food but it's really high protein my dog showed an allergic reaction I needed to change the food.


What are you feeding now to the pup who had the allergic reaction?
I find Acana Pacifica is amazing for dogs that are prone to allergies.
Best one I found so far, tried and tested many many many brands & types throughout the years.
I was just curious to see if perhaps there is another great one out there that I'm not aware of.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Now we are using acana lamb and apple.Mia is better with this one


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope, Mine aren't a big fan of it
Believe me I tried LOL 
I mixed it in with their food and they would pick out their old bits of kibble and leave the orijen, especially Prada. The other 2 aren't as bad
They also HATE science direct and won't go near it (at least they did try some of the orijen)
Currently I have found that the only ones they eat is wainrights, proplan and royal canin junior


----------

